
Vodka Was Made Using Contaminated Grain from Chernobyl - brenryd
https://www.vice.com/en_asia/article/ne8wb7/this-vodka-was-made-using-contaminated-grain-from-chernobyl
======
hirundo
I drank some unidentified vodka and experienced an increase in chattiness and
confidence, delayed reaction time, decreased inhibition, a loss of judgement
and memory, vision problems, loss of balance, and confusion. It must have been
radioactive or how could you explain this?

------
coldcode
Need to be marketed with a small battery powered light in the bottle to make
it look "radioactive".

------
ashleyn
So there was an element of truth to Frank Cross's allegation after all. "No,
no, you're not a ghost, you're a HALLUCINATION, brought on by alcohol! Russian
vodka poisoned by Chernobyl!"

------
sp332
Original article: [https://www.bbc.com/news/science-
environment-49251471](https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-49251471)
Vice didn't even use a real picture of Atomik Vodka.

------
sp332
I thought they had already reduced the size of the exclusion zone, but I guess
they're just talking about it so far. [https://www.bbc.com/news/science-
environment-47227767](https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-47227767)

------
one2zero
If Fallout were to have a vodka here in the real world...this should be it.

Bethesda and Professor Smith are missing the golden opportunity here.

------
andy-x
They should have distilled it inside the Dome too, using "natural core heat"
to reduce carbon footprint.

------
dkdbejwi383
It's not great, not terrible.

~~~
haggy
I was thinking the same thing

Source: Chernobyl on HBO

